# Shrimp Frame Net



## mgoldschmidt (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok boys... 
Im looking to buy one

Anyone suggest somewhere on line?
or used?


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

In Oak Hill theres a bait shop on US1 on the left (going south), they sell them for 109. It's the newer bait shop just north of where they build Gordon Boats. I've looked online but couldn't find them anywhere.


----------

